

Mr. Penumbra's Twenty-Four-Hour Book Store (short fiction) - cl3m
http://robinsloan.com/2009/41/

======
bdfh42
Top Class - and yes it is relevant to HN

------
cmos
yay! Wait until the end of the day, when your done working, to read this.

